# Mercury Vapour Bulbs



## alex.snaith (Mar 16, 2017)

Lets talk mercury vapour bulbs.
I'm considering getting them but I am wondering a few questions.

1) Thoughts?
2) Pro's?
3) Con's?
4) How much UVA/B do they give out?
5) Do they get hot enough?
6) What brand to get?
7) Can they be used with on/off thermostats?
8) What wattage to hold a 40 degree hot spot (50cm away from where the hotspot is)

Cheers, Alex


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Wokka (Mar 18, 2017)

I don't know what they are buy if they contain mercury that is a cumulative poison. Keep as close to natural as possible and you will minimise risk.


----------



## Shaggy77 (Mar 18, 2017)

I have used them for years, no idea what brand sorry! I have had a pair of bearded dragons and ridge tail monitors under them for about 4 years now with no I'll effects! They are on a timer but doubt they would work on an on/off thermostat as they need time to cool down before they will turn back on again! So mine stay on all day and they do great with heating the enclosure! !

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 18, 2017)

http://arcadia-reptile.com/d3-uv-basking-lamp/ , these are probably the best MVBs around ....

and a very useful guide by them http://www.arcadia-reptile.com/lighting-guide/ should answer your questions.

But good luck sourcing their MVBs here in Australia, pretty hard to find.

My advice - steer clear of shop brand elcheapo Chinese knockoffs sold by a lot of places as they are not well made or durable.

The mercury vapour inside them is only a problem if the globe is tampered with or broken.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 18, 2017)

Arcadia bulbs are easy to source here. There's a guy in Melbourne importing them, and another shop retailing them also. I bought two from him last year.

I will say though, What i was promised and what the bulbs actually delivered were distinctly different things.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 18, 2017)

I buy and use these in most of my beardies enclosures http://www.abdfreptilesupplies.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&path=61_76&product_id=223 , these are far better than anything else I have tried.
And no they can't be used with a thermo


----------



## Wokka (Mar 19, 2017)

My mistake, I read bulbs instead of balls. The same problem arises - What do you do with "dead' bulbs as they contain mercury which is a cumulative poison.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 19, 2017)

the disposal of old MVB and UV bulbs is a problem,they are not supposed to go to landfill but I can't find anywhere to recycle them as they have in the US.
I tried taking them to the local tradie outlet but they just chuck them in the bin.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 19, 2017)

Took practically no time to find this http://www.fluorocycle.org.au/recyclers.php andhttp://www.fluorocycle.org.au/links.php , the mercury is recovered concentrated and is typically recycled in dental amalgam fillings.


----------



## Wokka (Mar 19, 2017)

the problem now is to get the users and sellers to find that!


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 19, 2017)

Why not just get a normal uvb bulb and a heat globe (I get the philips helogens from bunnings, cheap as chips and work great!). Actully if you have the dosh, you shell out for exo-terra "sunray" globes..... The problem is the globes cost about $100 each!


----------



## Wally (Mar 19, 2017)

CrazyNut said:


> Why not just get a normal uvb bulb and a heat globe



Because people have been led to believe that an mvb is the only option.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 19, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> Lets talk mercury vapour bulbs.
> I'm considering getting them but I am wondering a few questions.
> 
> 1) Thoughts?
> ...


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 20, 2017)

In that case, I think I may just stick to the general UVA/B Tubes, replaced every 1 year I guess  What does everyone use for heat then, because I know that the reptile brands get very expensive to buy/run.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 20, 2017)

For snakes, CHE's are probably the best value to run with a thermostat; globes can have their viability reduced with a thermostat.
For lizards, the Philips brand spot globes from Bunnings are one of the cheapest, unless you are fitting out a new tank, then I would suggest halogens. We use timers with our lizards.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Wally said:


> Because people have been led to believe that an mvb is the only option.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 20, 2017)

I have several different lighting setups,depending on size of enclosure ; some are mvb ,some have reflector lights with UV tubes/compacts,some downlights. With 34 reptiles over 14 species we need a variety of options


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 20, 2017)

CrazyNut said:


> Why not just get a normal uvb bulb and a heat globe (I get the philips helogens from bunnings, cheap as chips and work great!). Actully if you have the dosh, you shell out for exo-terra "sunray" globes..... The problem is the globes cost about $100 each!


I think you mean "solar glo"....http://www.abdfreptilesupplies.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&path=61_76&product_id=223 ... $60 a pop


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 20, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> I think you mean "solar glo"....http://www.abdfreptilesupplies.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&path=61_76&product_id=223 ... $60 a pop


No I mean "Sunray".


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 20, 2017)

I think they are suposedly uvb + heat... As in an all in one globe.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 20, 2017)

CrazyNut said:


> I think they are suposedly uvb + heat... As in an all in one globe.


actually heat, bright sunlike yellowish light, very good UVA and UVB levels given off , supposed only bettered by natural midday sunlight. So all in one light source , only negatives are
--- internal circuitry means they must cool off before being restarted
--- can't use a thermostat to moderate the heat output from them
--- a lot tend to be not so durable
--- a lot tend to have very short lifespans
--- light UVA and UVB tends to focused on narrow beam
--- can be quite pricey per unit


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 21, 2017)

I really want to use them with a thermostat ahaha, can risk my little guys getting too hot


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 21, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> I really want to use them with a thermostat ahaha, can risk my little guys getting too hot


.... the MVB will shut off and simply wont turn back on if you trying to control it with a thermostat, so more than the little guys will get no light, no UVA , no UVB and not enough heat to digest their food and will probably think it's winter and go into brumation.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 21, 2017)

kingofnobbys said:


> actually heat, bright sunlike yellowish light, very good UVA and UVB levels given off , supposed only bettered by natural midday sunlight. So all in one light source , only negatives are
> --- internal circuitry means they must cool off before being restarted
> --- can't use a thermostat to moderate the heat output from them
> --- a lot tend to be not so durable
> ...


Why can't you use a thermostat? Lol I was going to suggest a dimmining thermostat to solve the longetivity point (which is a fair point). Yeh they are expensive as I said but they are more of an all in one than mercury vapor bulbs, so if I was looking for an all in one, I'd more inclined to go with the sunray. Most MVB's are either only good for heat or only good for uvb, not both. I think they also have the longetivity problem.... You could probably extened the life with dimmining thermostat.


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 21, 2017)

CrazyNut said:


> Why can't you use a thermostat? Lol I was going to suggest a dimmining thermostat to solve the longetivity point (which is a fair point). Yeh they are expensive as I said but they are more of an all in one than mercury vapor bulbs, so if I was looking for an all in one, I'd more inclined to go with the sunray. Most MVB's are either only good for heat or only good for uvb, not both. I think they also have the longetivity problem.... You could probably extened the life with dimmining thermostat.


They cant be used with dimming.....they use a self ballasting chamber inside which means they cant be dimmed...


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 21, 2017)

.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 21, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> They cant be used with dimming.....they use a self ballasting chamber inside which means they cant be dimmed...


Sunray or MVB? I thought MVB had a self ballasting chamber? Or do they both?


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 21, 2017)

CrazyNut said:


> Sunray or MVB? I thought MVB had a self ballasting chamber? Or do they both?


I thought they both had it? Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 21, 2017)

I have no idea lol I just rember the self ballasting and MVB bulbs being connected in some way lol


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 21, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> I really want to use them with a thermostat ahaha, can risk my little guys getting too hot



You can control this by the distance between the bulb and basking site (controls the basking site temp) and generally by ventilation (controls the the ambient temp). You will as with other bulbs have to play around with wattages to meet your basking temp needs but not have too much heat lost in very well ventilated cages.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 21, 2017)

Sun Ray are metal halides not mvb but have similar restrictions like the mvb. The metal halides normally need an external ballast to work. They have a pricey start up costs but replacements are normally cheaper and running cost cheaper as they are lower wattage bulbs but produce a much better light colour than mvb and produce more heat than the mvb comparsion.

I run all my lizards on metal halides probably for the last 3 yrs or so. Bulb lifespans and UV decay are also much better with metal halides than mvbs.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 21, 2017)

How much do metal halides usally cost to start up @Bushfire ? Other than sunray (Sunray is really exepensive lol). I've always used a phillips heat globe and a 10.0 uvb (or 5.0 depending on the uvb requierments). Although I've also used ceramic, infrared, and neodymium globes. Only for heat though. MVB's never took my fancy, I've always chased cheap and effective haha


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 28, 2017)

Bushfire said:


> Sun Ray are metal halides not mvb but have similar restrictions like the mvb. The metal halides normally need an external ballast to work. They have a pricey start up costs but replacements are normally cheaper and running cost cheaper as they are lower wattage bulbs but produce a much better light colour than mvb and produce more heat than the mvb comparsion.
> 
> I run all my lizards on metal halides probably for the last 3 yrs or so. Bulb lifespans and UV decay are also much better with metal halides than mvbs.


https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/exo-terra-sunray-50.html

pretty darned pricey option .... well out of reach price wise for most us here.... $330 per set up , just one globe and control electronics .... might be CLAIMED TO BE better than MVBs , but you can buy a **** load of MVBs for that kind dollars.
price wise and availability wise MVBs which give off bright yellowish/white light, heat , UVA and UVB , are a much better option.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 28, 2017)

CrazyNut said:


> How much do metal halides usally cost to start up @Bushfire ? Other than sunray (Sunray is really exepensive lol). I've always used a phillips heat globe and a 10.0 uvb (or 5.0 depending on the uvb requierments). Although I've also used ceramic, infrared, and neodymium globes. Only for heat though. MVB's never took my fancy, I've always chased cheap and effective haha



It really depends. As you said Sun ray is an expensive brand but there are other options and like whats mentioned above depends on the situation. I bulk import mine from Europe these days but other brands are available. It worked out $40 each ballast and $30 each bulb. Its not too bad a price considering so far I havent had a bad ballast and in the first lot I imported the first to fail was 2 years old and att was still producing acceptable uv readings on my meters. I went down this path after looking to see what the rest of the world was doing and I didnt like the light or heat output of Mvbs.
If your happy with your system great if not research other options.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 29, 2017)

kingofnobbys said:


> https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/exo-terra-sunray-50.html
> 
> pretty darned pricey option .... well out of reach price wise for most us here.... $330 per set up , just one globe and control electronics .... might be CLAIMED TO BE better than MVBs , but you can buy a **** load of MVBs for that kind dollars.
> price wise and availability wise MVBs which give off bright yellowish/white light, heat , UVA and UVB , are a much better option.



Sun Ray are an expensive start up option no doubt but they are not the only reptile suitable metal halide bulb out there. It was only mentioned as a post above confused it with MVB. Most MVBs arent exactly cheap either, you have to shop around and metal halides are the same. There are a few brands that are suitable for reptiles and can be found cheaper than many MVB setups. You are right in that MVBs are more available to keepers than MH but thats easy to overcome and plan.

Like any other setup they have their pros and cons. If I was to run a simple setup I could easily run a 50 watt metal halide in a 1m x 1m x 1m cage while still have the basking spot (30 cm from bulb) at acceptable monitor temps (55oC+) producing acceptable uv readings (6 - 7 UVI) at a safe distance (30 cm), and having a warm enough ambient temp while having a prefectly acceptable cool end temp and producing a natural light colouring, not a yellowish colour.

I wouldnt be so quick to write off MHs over time for me they have proven to be better and cheaper.. They dont have as bad of a decay rate as MVB, light isnt yellow and a 70w MH would put out more heat than a 160w MVB. 

Some may find them more appealing than others in their situation sure but in a discussion about UV bulbs etc they can be useful and people may like to know the options available.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 29, 2017)

Most MHs definitely run a better spectrum than MV. MV definitely run cooler and are cheaper to run hence there cooler running temps. Both are good globes and i wouldn't run either on a thermostat. If money wasn't an option i would run MH. Once globes have turned off they need a cool down period otherwise the globes uv performance and lamp life will deteriorate alot quicker. Like bushfire said there heat output is better and in this sort of application where overall lumen output isn't of the main importance . Heat provided and the quality of light it puts out in the right spectrum is overall better. MV are still a good globe and do provide light in the right spectrum. Id be happy to use either all comes down to the $$$

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 2, 2017)

As I said earlier the 125w solar glo MVB's I get from ABDF last 6-12 months for less than $50 & work well for me in 3 different setups.The light isn't yellow either.


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 5, 2017)

A page for all UV bulb users, RAWG UV Tool - Bulb profiles:

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/UVTool-mercvapindex.htm

The most up to date UV research, from a peer review journal. It introduces the UV Tool and (at this stage) 250 odd species requirements. Alot of Aussie species are not on it, but there is a few so enough to make educated guesses on the ones not there.

http://www.jzar.org/jzar/article/view/150


----------



## reen08 (Apr 25, 2017)

Can you use a dimming halogen bulbs with a Microclimate Evo pulse thermostat?


----------



## alex.snaith (Apr 25, 2017)

yes


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 10, 2017)

Nothing gets captive turtles basking like the 125 watt Exo-Terra Solar Glo MVB. HIGHLY recommend.


----------

